# Oddities & Curiosities Expo San Diego Jan. 18th



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy New Year haunters!!! It's a new year to come up with new ideas for your haunt and home. My home is decorated with Halloween, horror, puppets, oddities and curiosities from all around the world and I love to find these little expo's to search for more dark decor. This is the 2nd year for the expo at the Del Mar fairgrounds in Southern California. There shows to be over 100 vendors this year and I recommend you get there early 'cuz this even gets packed and you don't want to miss out on all the morbid goodies the vendors have for sale. There is a side show with performers, live demos of items an d food and drinks, so take advantage of the beautiful California weather, bring tote bags for your newly purchased items and enjoy the event. See you there. https://odditiesandcuriositiesexpo.com/


----------

